# Century 8 and bait



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Tommy 

On an earlier post you mentioned that a man in a Tournament had cast over 700' using a Hatteras cast, believe with 8 ounce sinker.

I have not been able to locate the thread.

I am interested in finding out the name and number of the specific Century blank.

Thanks,

Garbo


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Garboman said:


> Tommy
> 
> On an earlier post you mentioned that a man in a Tournament had cast over 700' using a Hatteras cast, believe with 8 ounce sinker.
> 
> ...


Dave will find it for you.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> Dave will find it for you.


Thanks for the "vote of confidence" . . .


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

I've seen a couple notices about same.....here's one from One More Cast FB page:
Ryan Lambert, Durham, NC USA sets record by casting a 8 oz. casting lead 710' 3''. April 9, 2016 at the CSCA casting tournament........AKIOS 656 mm3 Tourno reel.

I've never seen info on the rod used........would like that info too....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> Tommy
> 
> On an earlier post you mentioned that a man in a Tournament had cast over 700' using a Hatteras cast, believe with 8 ounce sinker.
> 
> ...




Garbo,

I believe that you are looking for Cade Ryan Lambert, in Durham, NC . . . He's on Facebook.

*https://www.facebook.com/crl0901?fref=ts*

Tight Lines !


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The rod I believe was a dawa ballistic


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Dave, Ryan is a freind of mine. And also a Facebook friend as well. He also has fished, when he gets time with 350 and myself.

. 350s comment was not a vote of confidence in you ..This I assure you.. It was said in complete sarcasm...something you failed to recognize.. 

Because YOU DAVE, ARE A COMPLETE IDIOT. 

I don't think you should be posting his name and any personal information about him without his approval. It should be removed from the forum thread..

Tommy Farmer knows exactly who this person is, and if he wanted to post Ryan's personal info he would have. Garbo asked what model Century he was using you dumb a** , not his life's story.

Garbo... If you like I will text Ryan later today and find out the exact model number of the Rod you are asking about.. I do know it is 14' long he got, loaned, borrowed , bought ( I'm not completely sure on how this acquisition went) from Ryan White at HJs. The funny thing is, he is using a used Akios 656 he bought used from a guy in the UK for around 200 USD. I will IM you with an answer...

The kid just has the GIFT ...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Dave, Ryan is a freind of mine. And also a Facebook friend as well. He also has fished, when he gets time with 350 and myself.
> 
> . 350s comment was not a vote of confidence in you ..This I assure you.. It was said in complete sarcasm...something you failed to recognize..
> 
> ...


Hey, Tuna . . . Why don't you switch hands for a while ?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Gorbo, check your mailbox


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

OK,

As the man used to say WAY back in the 60's.... Just the facts ma'am

Ryan Lambert was casting a Century TTR when he hit 710'. He had been casting a Century Kompressor Sport prior to the big cast and had several in the high 600's (690 was longest) using that rod.

I was honored to be the guy that measured the cast, the line and the shockleader on what I personally consider to be one of the most impressive casts ever hit on this side of the big pond. 710' feet with 8oz and a HATTERAS style cast is just plain badass. Prior to witnessing it, I would have bet solid money against it happening. A lot of guys make big claims about 8oz distance but either don't show up on the field or seem to be off game on the field. That day, Ryan was a man among boys.

I have worked with Ryan some on developing his full on tournament cast. He has the most natural talent I have ever seen here in the states. Big, strong and athletic is a hard combination to beat. If he is willing to put in the work, he will be the next great American caster.

Come on out to the fall CSCA tournaments. Watch (and compete with) Ryan and all the other casters. See how far you really can throw 8oz.... (and 3,4,5&6)

Tommy


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

800 with 8oz?....... that's some beast-mode castin' there....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Alexy said:


> 800 with 8oz?....... that's some beast-mode castin' there....


800 feet is elite with any sinker. 8oz would just be amazing.

Tommy


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Angel and Ryan ... Will be 
THE SHOW...

Defiantly in class by themselves 

Tommy, what are you looking at for the Youth division awards?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

We have picked up several sponsors but have not yet decided what is going to each division. If you are interested in donating a youth prize just let me know.

Tommy


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't you wanna donate a yeti Big2na?


----------

